# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  probleme important pour écrire  dans notre poste

## APDA

est ce général ?


nous arrivons tres diffiilement a ecrire  comme si le clavier devenait fou. copier/coller ne fonctionne plus ou pas toujours. impossible  de mettre foto et video
ca dure déjà depuis 1 sema. que se passe t il?
que faire  ?


merci

----------


## Sanaga

Bonjour, vous parlez de difficultés rencontrées dans un sujet spécifique? Si oui, merci de nous donner le lien.

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,
Diverses choses que vous pouvez essayer : Problèmes d'éditeur (insertion d'image, retour à la ligne, smileys etc)

----------


## APDA

Bon ce matin, quelques copier coller mais avec beaucoup de patience pour écrire quelques mots.

Voici le lien : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-misere-48818/

C'est très gênant..Que faire ?

----------


## Algo

Les deux messages précédents le votre sont des éléments de réponse.

----------


## zab2o

Ca me le fait sur tout les posts. J'arrive à écrire les premiers mots correctement, puis petit à petit on dirait que les touches du claviers deviennent très dur... J'écris alors sur un traitement de texte pour ensuite coller le texte sur le forum, mais impossible, l'option "coller" est inaccessible...

----------

